
Why React Native is garbage - worstestes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxJCSI7a8wk
======
rvz
The best clickbait title I've ever seen with extremely poor arguments.

The arguments suggested by the author can be applied to every other cross-
platform mobile development library. They all have bugs and they all need
large companies maintaining them or in some cases using them as dog-fooding.
But most importantly, they require catching up with Google and Apple for
feature parity in their SDKs.

None of his arguments are exclusive to React Native and it isn't a surprise
that Airbnb had no success with the framework with a brownfield project and
companies like Discord are still using React Native in their app with millions
of users still using it. The story would be the same if Airbnb tried out
Flutter, Xamarin or Ionic in their brownfield native iOS and Android app.

